
A Facebook employee will look at each volunteered “Revenge Porn” uploaded photo - CobrastanJorji
https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-workers-not-an-algorithm-will-look-at-volunteered-nude-photos-first-to-stop-revenge-porn
======
jparse
No lengthy comment needed here. This is disgusting. You are now essentially
humiliating the victim, especially women, all over again.

If you are a Facebook employee, shame on you. I can't believe you work there.

~~~
jimrandomh
A lengthy comment is most certainly needed. What Facebook's doing, why they're
doing it, and why they think it's necessary are all complex topics; I don't
think I understand what's going on, and I don't think you do either. Skipping
over that complexity and trying to deploy shame without first understanding
the situation is a bad thing to do.

